# How Many Times Do You Play Streetball A Week??



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

<-------4-6


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

about every other day
if i wasnt so short id be a pro! and im not black either


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

About 4 times a week.

However I pick it up in summer because a lot more people ball outside. The only thing I really prefer about indoor hoops is the nicer balls.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't like outdoor hoops because I do take care of my basketball sneakers. I bring the shoes to change when I play indoor. Yes, I do have plently of sneakers, and yes, some of the shoes I only wear them like 3-4 times.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I play ball in a game like 6 times a week. I play basketball like 3 different times a day. So I play about 21 times a week. Some times before school for like 5 minutes but sometimes for like 2-3 hours.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Man, I'm gettin' old. I play once a week and shoot it by myself 3-4 times a week.

Got a nice jumper now by the way


----------



## Ray3Iverson3 (Jun 12, 2002)

i play all the time mostly around my neighborhood in driveways because there is a lot of hoopers around my house its pretty fun. I sometimes go to the park in the summertime im gonig to be busy this summer tho with all the camps im going to
basketball camp
golf camp
and so on


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

you might want to cut down your signature a bit. The link is super long and makes the width of the page all crazy and stuff. I know I know Cleaves ROCKS!


----------



## Batman (Jun 22, 2002)

'bout every day.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Bout Every Day...*

Except for this past week my friends have been out of town. And I probably won't play for another day because a tweaked my upper back somehow.


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> About 4 times a week.
> 
> However I pick it up in summer because a lot more people ball outside. The only thing I really prefer about indoor hoops is the nicer balls.


nicer balls, :laugh: im just kiddin man.


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

about every other day.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*...*

I *USED* to play streetball everyday with a couple people who came down to play on the local net. 

BUT as they said I am the devil....I broke the net tearing out the whole pole from the ground while making a dunk. Kind of Shaq'ish but hey its all fun and games. too bad i have to get the net back up within a week!


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Every damn day ill play some, lol


----------

